

Show HN: SKLL, a utility to run scikit-learn experiments without writing code - dan_blanchard
https://github.com/EducationalTestingService/skll

======
dan_blanchard
I gave a talk on the subject last year at PyData NYC:
[http://vimeo.com/79511496](http://vimeo.com/79511496)

Hopefully I can give an updated one covering the upcoming 1.0 release at this
year's.

Also, SciKit-Learn Laboratory (SKLL) was recently featured in the new O'Reilly
book, Data Science at the Command Line, by Jeroen Janssens.

